# Wheeling, WV - FOR SALE Western wiring harness



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I have different wiring harness that I never used or no longer need. Two of them have never been installed. The others are in new condition. None of the wiring is damaged/frayed, cut or spliced. No corrosion. I will ship within the lower 48 for free. They are:
73970 $50.00
28986 $80.00 (never been installed)
26357 $80.00 (never been installed)
76272 $25.00
73972 $100.00
28027-2 $20.00
29070-1 $60.00
Text or call with any questions - 304-639-2199
Scott


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@JFon101231


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> @JFon101231


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Your message just has a bunch of letters & numbers mixed up.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Scott Taylor said:


> Your message just has a bunch of letters & numbers mixed up.


I was tagging another user who may be interested in your parts


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

ok! Thanks


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Anything for 2019 F250?


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

All depends on what headlight type you have


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Was factory halogen but I have since converted to LED.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Go to Westerns website. They should be able to tell you which ones you need. Or call them tomorrow. They are very helpful! Part of the reason I like western products,


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Do you have a wideout of V plow?


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Wideout


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Please email me with details. [email protected]


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Scott Taylor said:


> Wideout


Never heard from you.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I am not selling the plow. Just several wiring harnesses. Is that what your looking for?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

No, looking for everything


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok. All I have are the harnesses that are listed in the original post


----------

